# Jungle Fever Duo-Ebony and Ivory Needing Adoption!!



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

These two are the perfect duo...JUNGLE FEVER!!! Aren't they cute? They are looking for home and currenty in Bellingham, WA. They don't have to be adopted together but how great would it be if they can stay together. I hope someone in SM adopts them!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Bellingham, WA | Ebony and Ivory 










*Ebony and Ivory
*

*Maltese Mix: An adoptable dog in Bellingham, WA *

Small • Adult • Male 
  http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ny-and-Ivory-Maltese-Dog-Bellingham-WA&src=sp  

Hey my name is Ebony! I am a sweet little man who loves my sister Ivory but we are not required to go home together, it sure would be nice if we could though. We are a little undersocialized and will need to be signed up for positive based obedience classes before our adoption can be finalized. We were surrendered because we were barking too much when left alone so we would not make good apartment dogs. We would prefer a mellow home where we will have plenty of time to adjust. We do not like to be chased around or picked up by little children so no small kids please. We would really prefer a home that has experience with small dogs. If you would like to get to know us better, just ask the front for an application and you can get to know them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow are they cute. Hope someone gets them. :wub::wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Aren't they just irresistable? They are definitely gorgeous. I hope someone adopts them soon.



Snowbody said:


> Wow are they cute. Hope someone gets them. :wub::wub:


----------

